# Which way do the floor joists typically run?



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

It's difficult to say. Advertisements have a third of your picture/drawing and text covered.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

fairviews.. you need to download adblocker if your having that problem.

as for the joists, based on the wall layout i would say from right to left as the walls along the stairwell are probably bearing walls


----------



## tony.g (Apr 15, 2012)

As Kirk, perpendicular, as that looks to be the shorter span.
But what's the problem?


----------



## Big Poppa (Jun 3, 2013)

I concur


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I have never heard the term impact beam. Is that some sort of Texas slang?


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

TrailerParadise said:


> This is the layout of rooms on the second floor of a home.
> Would the floor joists typically run side to side, or front to back?


The second floor joists will typically run the same way that the first floor joists do. Have a basement or crawl space? Go look.


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone. No problem really, just needed to know which direction my joists were running in. Thanks for the help. 
Daniel, i used to watch all of those remodel shows on diynetwork and thats what they always called the big heavy structural beam in the loadbearing walls.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/complete-mobile-home-remodel-168570/

Mobile homes don't have floor joists.


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

its not a mobile home. MY house is. THIS house is not.


----------

